# Apocalypse Gen 2 RDA



## Chukin'Vape (9/12/16)

Hi All - Not sure if anyone has requested this in this thread yet, I would like to know what colours you will be importing (if you are importing), I also see a new cotton candy version has been launched - so please let me know about this one specifically.


----------

